# ivf and underweight



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Will they stop you having ivf if your slightly underweight? Or is it just when your overweight?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You can't do ivf if your bmi is below a certain amount.. Do you know what yours is?


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

My bmi is 18. I find it hard to put on weight coz im intolerant to so many foods plus I have ibs and theyve put me on metformin which has made it worse. Im just hopeing they'll still let me have ivf at this weight.


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Could u be referred to a nutritionist?  Being underweight is just as detrimental to ivf as being overweight unfortunately.


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

I was told at my initial appointment with my clinic that if my BMI went below 19 they couldn't do our tx. Mine was 19. something when we had our initial meeting and because I was scared about it going below 19, I managed to get it up to 20. (I did have just under a year to do that though due to the type of treatment we were having). 

I'd speak to your clinic/consultant about it as they would be able to advise you and as [email protected]@h suggested, would it be possible to speak to a nutritionist?


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

My Bmi is 18. I haven't had a problem and my consultant has never mentioned it. I am quite tall which I think makes my Bmi low.xx


----------



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

My bmi is 18 too and my clinic have never mentioned my weight, or weighed me. I am trying to put on weight but I don't really have a big appetite and have always been skinny. I think there are fewer risks with having a low bmi compared to having a high bmi but I know being underweight can lower your fertility which is why I've been trying (unsuccessfully) to put on weight. I find exercise gives me a bigger appetite so its finding a balance between not burning off too many calories but working up an appetite. You can try protein shakes and nasty tasting prescription drinks if food alone isn't working. I think different clinics just have different attitudes to low bmi though.

Good luck with your treatment, hope they let you get started x


----------



## Goldfish45 (Jul 27, 2013)

I did my first IVF under the NHS and i remember seeing some documents saying I need to have a BMI of 19-30. I was 18.5 at my initial referral appointment but they didn't seem too unconcerned about it, though I spent the next 2 months eating a lot more than usual and managed to put on a few pounds - by the time I started IVF my BMI was 18.9. I'm naturally skinny and have trouble putting on weight despite having a decent appetite, I found I just had to snack more on high calorie foods - try bananas, peanut butter, milk and brazil nuts.


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replys. Im currently seeing a nutritionist so hopefully that will help and im goin to the gym to help my appetite so hopefully all these things will help. Just dont want to be turned down for ivf!


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

foxglove said:


> My Bmi is 18. I haven't had a problem and my consultant has never mentioned it. I am quite tall which I think makes my Bmi low.xx


Bmi takes into account ur height and sex.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine was just 19 and they said that if it was below 19 I would have been refused NHS funding. We were weighed at our initial fertility referral appointment application, at our first fertility appointment for ivf funding application, and at our first consultation: if I went below 19 at any point I would have been rejected I'm afraid.

I hope your nutritionist can help, but personally I just added 2 extra (small) meals even though I had no appetite for it. I also found nuts and seeds helped. I also cut out all aerobic exercise and just stuck to yoga and walking. I went from being 17 to 19 in 6 months and have managed to maintain it x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply cloudy. So far my nutritionist has been really helpful and im really trying to gain weight as I think my 1st appointment is gonna be before xmas. Im goin to leeds seacroft n im hoping that they are one of the more lenient clinics!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

One tip I forgot: slouch when you are having your height measured - it's surprising what a difference and inch makes to your BMI (try it on one of the online calculators!)

Good luck honey x x x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks cloudy! Thats a good tip!  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

Evening Chelle868 and all ladies,
Just echoing what everyone else has said, being underweight can be just as bad for IVF success as being overweight. I'm naturally skinny too and have always been 'underweight'. I thought building muscle mass by going to the gym would help but it made things worse as I burned the food off and actually lost weight. 

I have found bulking up meals to 4 a day (breakfast, brunch, late lunch, evening meal) plus snacks (one good, one bad!) has helped me to put on a few pounds, but being closer to 8 stone than 7 is better! Also taking a snack in the car, usually these healthy nuts and seeds we are supposed to eat, which I eat whilst driving home from work helps as I don't really think about what I'm eating and doesn't seem an extra job that I need to do and find time for.

Best of luck with the nutritionist x


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi there,

I just had my first consultation with an NHS fertility specialist... She recommended long-protocol IVF for me and DH, but said I can't do it until I gain weight (their required range is BMI 19-27, apparently). Maybe some others don't check? I'm also quite tall and skinny, but have always had a really big appetite and been around the same weight... Not a scales-checker or calorie-counter!

As I'm 18.9, I thought it was a bit mean of her, but I've started drinking (disgusting, if you don't like super-sugary things, I'm afraid) protein shakes bought at Holland & Barrett. She also recommended grapes and mango, and I've hear others recommend nuts, milk... I had a bit of a panic (as I'll need to gain the weight by mid-November in order to be on the list for a March 2014 IVF tx) and ate endless amounts of fast food for a week and a half, and seem to have gained about 1.7kg, but it's not sustainable and not good for making a nice baby! So will be eating nuts and fruit and cheese soon...

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Build up shakes from chemists or boots made up with full fat milk add around 300 calories to your daily intake x


----------

